# AquaMark 3 competition



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

See my subject-line/title above!

*1.) Download & install AQUAMARK 3 from here:*

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/AquaMark-Download-4815.html

Run it @ the defaults, noted in this thread:



Ketxxx said:


> A1024*768 is what everybody ran it at, no AA or AF...its very CPU dependent, around 50%, and 50% graphics.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16040

(That is what the test defaults to, so it is just a matter of starting it up, & "set-it-&-forget-it"/autopilot, & watch it run (takes about 3-4 minutes max to complete)).

==================================================
*When you guys run the AquaMark 3 test? Do it THIS way:*
==================================================
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

* *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with):* You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)

*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)

*Plug and Play*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!

*Security Accounts Manager*
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly, Optionally startup AquaMark 3.0  @ HIGH CPU PRIORITY*

(Yes, it's doable, by using a batchfile w/ this type of commandlines in it, as AquaMark 3 may not let you alter its CPU priority directly via taskmgr.exe (had to figure THIS one out, lol!)):

C:
cd C:\Program Files\AquaMark3
START /HIGH aquamark.exe

*NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done Restart services you need:* Done via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item.
==================================================

*2.) ALSO, CPU-z 1.36 DOWNLOAD (needed to verify CPU-RAM mhz used for test):*

http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpu-z-136.zip

*3.) When done:*

Upload a photo of your score + CPU-z 1.36 CPU and RAM tab data to this thread + your vidcard type & it's O/C & post as shown (between the double-dashed lines example below):

==================================================
*My AquaMark 3 test score result:*







*My CPU-z 1.36 CPU-mhz data:*






*My CPU-z 1.36 RAM-mhz data:*






(My vidcard type & current O/C is in my signature)
==================================================



APK

P.S.=> This test seems like a GOOD "gamer's benchmark" for indicating what kind of a gaming machine you've put together, BOTH CPU & GRAPHICS CARD-WISE!

(Plus, unlike 3dMark 05/06, you don't need 1gb of RAM on your mobo in chips to use/run it - which is the case for me @ least, currently)

So let's "have @ it!" & Good luck to ALL contestants/contenders!

*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!"*... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 23, 2006)

also ALWAYS give cpu-vga clocks of each test you post.
mine with 3700+ @ 3005 and the 7900GT @ 610/910


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Scores/Standings/Results on 09-12-2006*

*****************************************
AquaMark 3 MAIN Scores Results on 09-12-2006:
*****************************************

*1.) ThePinkPenguin* = *150,792* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@3.244mhz + BFG 7900GT OC running at 582Mhz Core & 800Mhz Memory using stock cooler)

*2.) Lt JWS* = *143,581* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3.3Ghz + X1900XT @733/833 watercooled)

*3.) gri3f* = *133,512* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@2400.1mhz + X1900xtx watercooled)

*4.) Alpha0ne* = *122,471* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3702.9mhz + PowerColour X1900XT)

*5.) Cadaveca* = *122,158* (AMD Opteron @3106.3mhz + X1900Crossfire/X1900XTX))

*6.) MikeLopez* = *115,870* (IntelCoreDuo E6300@3359.9mhz + X850XT PE @609/660)

*7.) Wolverine* = *111,604* (A64 3700+ @2.8Ghz + Leadtek 7900GT Extreme moded @680/925 1.45v)

*8.) Alec§taar* = *109,982* (A64x2 4800+@2815.1mhz + 7900 GTX OC @687/865)

*9.) jlewis02* = *108,022* (A64x2 4800+@2637.8.1mhz + EVGA 7950GX2)

*10.) giorgos.th* = *104,140* (A64 3700+ SD @3.005 ghz + 7900GT @620/920)

*11.) Vinas* = *101,106* (Pentium D 805@4.22GHz + 7800GT OC@570/1.22)

*12.) Trog100* = *100,165* (A64x2 4000+@2815.1mhz + X1900xtx @690/800)

*13.) InfraRed* = *100,007* (Intel P4 640 3.2ghz@4.72ghz + x800gto2 & ATI X850 crossfire)
------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE-------------

*14.) Ketxxx* = *82,242* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz + 6800GT @432\1.2GHz)

*15.) pt* = *75,515* (A64 3000+ skt AM2@2700mhz + X1800 GTO stockspeed)

*16.) ace80* = *75,464* (P4 550 @ 3.6 X1800gto@725/810)

*17.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *72,761* (Pentium 4 520 @ 3702.8mhz + X800XL PCI-E with ATISilencer5 (459core/558mem))

*18.) Tigger69* = *68,992* (pentium d 930@4.0ghz + x800gto 256mb 432core/540mem)

*19.) cdawall* = *21,577* (A64 3000+@2439.4mhz + Ti4200@340/580)

*20.) sladesurfer* = *20,890* (Intel D930 3.0 OC'd @ 4.8 + XFX Geforce 6500 Passive)
========================================
*AVERAGE SCORE* = *97,042.55*
========================================

*****************************************
AquaMark 3 GFX Score Results on 09-12-2006:: (InfraRed impossible to determine)
*****************************************

*1.) ThePinkPenguin* = *25,026* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@3.244mhz + BFG 7900GT OC running at 582Mhz Core & 800Mhz Memory using stock cooler)

*2.) Lt JWS* =  *23,058* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3.3Ghz + X1900XT @733/833 watercooled)

*3.) Cadaveca* =  *22,119* (AMD Opteron @3106.3mhz + X1900Crossfire/X1900XTX))

*4.) gri3f* = *21,492* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@2400.1mhz + X1900xtx (watercooled)

*5.) Alec§taar* =  *20,526* (A64x2 4800+@2815.1mhz + 7900 GTX OC @687/865)

*6.) jlewis02* =  *20,205* (A64x2 4800+@2637.8.1mhz + EVGA 7950GX2)

*7.) Wolverine* = *17,967* (A64 3700+ @2.8Ghz + Leadtek 7900GT Extreme moded @680/925 1.45v)

*8.) Vinas* =  *17,424* (Pentium D 805@4.22GHz + 7800GT OC@570/1.22)

*9.) MikeLopez* = *17,253* (IntelCoreDuo E6300@3359.9mhz + X850XT PE @609/660)

*10.) Alpha0ne* = *16,740* ((IntelCoreDuo E6400@3702.9mhz + PowerColour X1900XT)

*11.) giorgos.th* = *16,698* (A64 3700+ SD @3.005 ghz + 7900GT @620/920)

*12.) Trog100* = *15,924* (A64x2 4000+@2815.1mhz + X1900xtx @690/800)
------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE-------------

*13.) Ketxxx* =  *12,198* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz + 6800GT @432\1.2GHz)

*14.) ace80* = *11,670* (P4 550 @ 3.6 X1800gto@725/810)

*15.) pt* = *11,187* (A64 3000+ skt AM2@2700mhz + X1800 GTO stockspeed)

*16.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *10,698* (Pentium 4 520 @ 3702.8mhz + X800XL PCI-E with ATISilencer5 (459core/558mem))

*17.) Tigger69* = *9,609* (pentium d 930@4.0ghz + x800gto 256mb 432core/540mem)

*18.) cdawall* =  *2,439* (A64 3000+@2439.4mhz + Ti4200@340/580)

*19.) sladesurfer* = *2,205* (Intel D930 3.0 OC'd @ 4.8 + XFX Geforce 6500 Passive)
========================================
*AVERAGE SCORE* = *15,496.74*
========================================

*****************************************
AquaMark 3 CPU Score Results on 09-12-2006: (InfraRed impossible to determine)
*****************************************

*1.) Alpha0ne* = *20,703* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3702.9mhz + PowerColour X1900XT)

*2.) sladesurfer* = *19,855* (Intel D930 3.0 OC'd @ 4.8 + XFX Geforce 6500 Passive)

*3.) ThePinkPenguin* = *18,968* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@3.244mhz + BFG 7900GT OC running at 582Mhz Core & 800Mhz Memory using stock cooler)

*4.) MikeLopez* = *17,648* (IntelCoreDuo E6300@3359.9mhz + X850XT PE @609/660)

*5.) gri3f* = *17,624* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@2400.1mhz + X1900xtx watercooled)

*6.) Lt JWS*  =*17,521* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3.3Ghz + X1900XT @733/833 watercooled)

*7.) Wolverine* = *14,715* (A64 3700+ @2.8Ghz + Leadtek 7900GT Extreme moded @680/925 1.45v)
------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE-------------

*8.) giorgos.th* = *13,839* (A64 3700+ SD @3.005 ghz + 7900GT @620/920)]

*9.) Tigger69* = *12,229* (pentium d 930@4.0ghz + x800gto 256mb 432core/540mem)

*10.) Cadaveca* = *13,633* (AMD Opteron @3106.3mhz + X1900Crossfire/X1900XTX))

*11.) Trog100* = *13,495* (A64x2 4000+@2815.1mhz + X1900xtx @690/800)

*12.) Ketxxx* = *12,612* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz + 6800GT @432\1.2GHz)

*13.) Vinas* = *12,047* (Pentium D 805@4.22GHz + 7800GT OC@570/1.22)

*14.) Alec§taar* = *11,842* (A64x2 4800+@2815.1mhz + 7900 GTX OC @687/865)

*15.) pt* = *11,619* (A64 3000+ skt AM2@2700mhz + X1800 GTO stockspeed)

*16.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *11,370* (Pentium 4 520 @ 3702.8mhz + X800XL PCI-E with ATISilencer5 (459core/558mem))

*17.) jlewis02* = *11,606* (A64x2 4800+@2637.8.1mhz + EVGA 7950GX2)

*18.) ace80* = *10,681* (P4 550 @ 3.6 X1800gto@725/810)

*19.) cdawall* =* 9,333* (A64 s754 @2.4xghz ti4200 @340/580)
========================================
*AVERAGE SCORE* = *14,281.05*
========================================



* Chart has standings now, in order, by SCORE, CPU, GFX & averages in place!

APK

P.S.=> I am keeping it on the last page of the thread, & the first page of the thread, mirroring one another!

Let's see some of those Intel CONROE's &/or Opteron CPU using systems get into this one,  I know they're out there & folks @ these forums have 'em... 

*"Bring 'em on"!*

Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



Especially the folks from the ScienceMark 2.0 & Super-Pi 1.5 mod benchmark tests we did, & their TOP scorers most of all... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2006)

i'll post mine in a bit, guesstimation: itll be around 90k


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 23, 2006)

so my connie@3,2 gig x19@xtx



lapenski:


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

*My take on it...*

Whew... that is one BAD-A$$ score man!



* I stand humbled by it in fact, lol!

APK

P.S.=> ESPECIALLY CPU-SIDE: Graphics I am right w/ ya, but CPU you floored me on (edit, after further inspection in more detail, making comparisons)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Standings by Score, GFX score, & CPU score*

See above for chart


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2006)

There. 82.2k. min 44.66FPS, max 117.7FPS. Not bad from a 6800GT @ 432 \ 1.2GHz


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

Ketxxx's post form was acceptable also!

(I don't know this forum's board syntax for that form, so I use single screenshots above is all)... 



Albeit, Ketxxx currently lacks CPU-z data... he may have missed it as I edited that as a requested requirement, w/ vidcard type data + o/c on it if any.

HIS ESTIMATE WAS VERY CLOSE THOUGH!!!

* Vidcard types I can get from your System Specs/Signatures (as mine has my vidcard data in it readily for observation by others for this test).

(*SO, PLEASE, FUTURE TESTERS?* Be sure your o/c data for your vidcards is there please also, somewhere & up to date, along w/ CPU-z 1.36 CPU/RAM mhz data as well!)

APK

P.S.=> Thanks! Let's have some fun @ this one too... apk


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 23, 2006)

E6400 @ 3.3Ghz/ Single X1900XT @ 733/833 CPU/VGA/Chipset watercooled

Settings:


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

Watercooled kicks butt on vidcard score for you Lt JWS, & that looks like a NEW CPU SETUP for you... 

(E.G./I.E.-> I don't remember you having a CONROE, let alone a Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 model... not from the tests before in Super-Pi &/or ScienceMark 2.0 @ least!)



* NICE SCORES!

APK

P.S.=> That's how many folks now (Me, giorgos.th, Ketxxx, gri3f, & Lt JWS (5 so far))...

I'll start charts & such (avg. analysis etc.) when I get more than 10 or 10... apk


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks  Im pretty much @ my limit of my setup... im badly FSB limited  400x8 max boot and then i have to go the rest of the way in windows.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

Lt_JWS said:


> Thanks  Im pretty much @ my limit of my setup... im badly FSB limited  400x8 max boot and then i have to go the rest of the way in windows.



Well, "limited" or not, you ARE in the lead currently!



* NICE SCORE, MEAN MACHINE!

APK

P.S.=> Heh, if YOU'RE "limited", I wonder what the rest of US are, behind you! apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 23, 2006)

Im not having a good time here, its an old program so I dont understand what the hell the problem is, im getting around 15k for the cpu but my gfx card is just pulling 14k??? Its highly overclocked too, im not happy with this at all. I should not be getting that result, I feel quite insulted 
Even had problems with AM3 not running properly...


So I aint gonna post my score till I fix this, damn frikkin piece of crap. I will post again soon when I finish beating the crap outa Aquamark 

Especially when another x1900 user here is getting a far higher score with a lower clock...


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 23, 2006)

You CPU score is about right, with my Opty 148 @ 3.1ghz i got 15.5K CPU, i hear those crossfire boards are buggy... I only got up to 108K with my Opty and X1900 setup so lets just say AM3 doesn't like amd/ati too much lol


----------



## mandelore (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks feel a bit more reassured now but still, its not too impressive. Especially with 3dmark/sciencemark scores being  at the higher end. Shame tho coz i would have really liked to have a representative score to post here, oh well, cant have it all i suppose


----------



## mandelore (Aug 23, 2006)

Lt_JWS said:


> I only got up to 108K with my Opty and X1900 setup



wow that is indeed a huge drop in score..


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 23, 2006)

did you put the hotfix that is for AM3?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 23, 2006)

what hotfix mate?


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's the hotfix, just download it and drag and drop the new .dll into your aquamark3 folder 
http://www.scatmanworlds.co.uk/Direcpll.dll


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2006)

oh god this will be embarassing amd s754 @2.4xghz ti4200 @340/580 this could be bad hmmmm i think i got just over 30k last time i ran


----------



## bcracer220 (Aug 23, 2006)

wats ur cpu score?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2006)

bcracer220 said:


> wats ur cpu score?



will run it shortly doing homework now


----------



## Vinas (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello, new here. Actually just came across this thread so it prompted me to sign up. Anyway, here are my AQ3 scores. Been using AQ3 for a while to compare my system with others.

Pentium D 805 @ 4.22GHz (Big water kit) - by this I mean a custom water chiller which is BIG
2GB G.Skill 800MHz
Single BFG 7800GT OC @ 570/1.22
(101K)
http://www.voanet.com/forums/file.php?21,file=328


I know this isn't a Super Pi thread but in case you're wondering:
(CPU @ 4.46GHz here; score 26 seconds)
http://www.voanet.com/forums/file.php?21,file=336


----------



## Vinas (Aug 23, 2006)

Forgot the CPUz part, mem is full speed 1:1 but CPUz doesn't show anything on that tab.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2006)

all my stuffs on 21k but for a ti4200 thats pretty high


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

That's 7 folks thusfar!

(4 more entries/contestants, & I start the standings/scores/results charts...)



* Keep 'em coming, & thanks!

APK

P.S.=> 





Vinas said:


> Hello, new here. Actually just came across this thread so it prompted me to sign up.



Pleased to meet you, & you chose a GOOD forums, trust me on that account! Thanks for contributing/participating in our analysis as well/also... 

You as well on the thanks portion, cdawall! apk


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 24, 2006)

Never ran this on before, I'll give it a shot later


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Never ran this on before, I'll give it a shot later



Excellent: Was hoping YOU in particular, would show up (since you are #1 on the ScienceMark 2.0 competition thusfar).



"ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY"... & you are one of them here.

APK


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is mine with my gaming settings will do bench settings twomarrow no OC on the vid cards


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 24, 2006)

Video Card Info:
X850XT PE @600/657


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

Great!

Thanks for showing up MikeLopez, as you also are another "performance leader" here on these forums from the ScienceMark 2.0 &/or Super-Pi 1.5 mod competitions done lately here.



* Between yourself, jlewis02 (thanks for testing by the by jlewis02 - NOT TOO SHABBY on your score mind you) & Alpha0ne? We will have 10 folks... 

(1 more than that, I start charting & statistics work for this competition for us to analyze)

APK

P.S.=> Let's have some FUN on this one too... apk


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2006)

Hope this is good enough for you....


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

More than adequate, thank you for joining this test also!



* Well, I ought to begin charting, yes?

(Have to "wait out" Alpha0ne, so... I'll do so, & tomorrow a.m. w/ my "mornin' dose" of caffeine starts kicking in via my coffee ('breakfast of champions' lol) I will begin a performance/stats chart & we can go @ it some more!)

APK


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2006)

My card clocks are in the 3dmark links (crossfire card maxed in CCC, toxic bios on XTX)


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 24, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Great!
> 
> Thanks for showing up MikeLopez, as you also are another "performance leader" here on these forums from the ScienceMark 2.0 &/or Super-Pi 1.5 mod competitions done lately here.
> 
> ...



My pleasure.

Just a thought...Maybe you should point out that the download is 62MB.  I initially used the link you provided but was only getting around 160-170KB/sec.  Here is the link I ended up using and got 825+KB/sec:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/AquaMark3_d2105.html


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Just a thought...Maybe you should point out that the download is 62MB.  I initially used the link you provided but was only getting around 160-170KB/sec.  Here is the link I ended up using and got 825+KB/sec:
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/AquaMark3_d2105.html



Well, fine by me... 

However:

"I don't deal with those characters anymore" & for GOOD reason!

(They tell users lies about things first off, & that I cannot tolerate)

E.G.-> I can provide you an MP3 of them stating "HOSTS FILES USE IS SLOWER THAN URL RESOLUTIONS VIA DNS SERVERS"!

(From their own mouths (complete b.s. which a ping or traceroute can show is so)... that's what you get with folks that cannot create wares themselves, & only have a RUDIMENTARY knowledge of this field, running a show @ a forums))... 

VERY unlike W1zzard here for example: Guy can actually DO THE JOB, on many levels.

& 

Also when I questioned them on why a ware of mine was rated less than one I let their own users beat the one they rated higher than mine using their OWN registries unaltered which Juoni Vuorio did that very thing: Rigging tests! 

I beat that app, & others like it from SEVERAL vendors (including MS) by 2-3x as many found, & NO DANGER AT ALL in my app vs. the others. 

This is wrong? 

All I asked was "How can you rate an app higher than mine, that does not perform as well & your own users verified this with their own systems & registries unaltered (as JV does, rigging the test)?"

("APK Registry Cleaning Engine" vs. "JV RegCleaner" whom I also PROVED rigged tests he USED TO HAVE on his website (now removed because I pointed out the very rigjob he used publicly))? 

They booted me from their forums, for pointing out a truth on my end, & mistruth on their end, no less.

I have noted it on the forums before (they are former personal friends of mine in REAL LIFE no less, & now no longer so).

APK

P.S.=> I don't deal with helping scumbags that asked ME to help them out when their forums first started & I did so... that was my payback! Worst part for me out of that was that I was in several categories there leading them or in the top 5-10 of 100's of competing like wares by category.

BUT, they're NOT the only show in town, they think so but far from it (knock off artists of CNET's "download.com" imo, this is all)... apk


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 24, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Well, fine by me...
> 
> However:
> 
> ...



Interesting story, however, I do not visit their forums nor interact with them in anyway other than downloading files every once in a blue moon.  But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> Interesting story, however, I do not visit their forums nor interact with them in anyway other than downloading files every once in a blue moon.



Good for you, trust me on THAT account... because confronting them on what I wrote would be interesting, but... I don't have to.



* That's all 100% straight up & verifiable as well as to what I wrote as well.



mikelopez said:


> But thanks for the heads up.



You're welcome!

(Enough of that though, it was in my best interests it happened: Friends like THAT? Who needs enemies!)

APK


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 24, 2006)

So how do we get our hands on "APK Registry Cleaning Engine?"


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> So how do we get our hands on "APK Registry Cleaning Engine?"



From ME, the "horses mouth" (& yes, sometimes the horses a$$ too, lol, but we have fun!)...



* I put up a version of it for others here, along w/ my "APK Matrix ScreenSaver" which the mods who used it liked well enough here (when they all had the MATRIX theme going etc., POGE, InfraRed, WazzleDoozle etc. et al).

Solaris17 even put it on his utilities CD distro, vs. some other one he had before after testing it... I was happy about that. Nice to see...

Anyhow, email me for it (latest version, there are older ones out there, all over the place, but you will want the latest/greatest imo @ least):

apk4776239@hotmail.com

I will send it back as a zipfile attachment - I hope you don't use GMAIL, because it's 'touchy' this way about attached files... but, we can "get around that too", lol, if we HAVE to!

Anyhow...

726k zipfile & directions for install included (very easy, some file copies & shortcut creation & off you go).

Here is a testimonial about it. from a user who you are welcome to write about it to, questioning this below:
================================================

From: "Phil Atherton" <tecknowledgy@btinternet.com> Reply-To: <Phil.Atherton@bigfoot.com> To: "'Alexander Kowalski'" <apk4776239@hotmail.com>

I've built 2 machines, WinXP Pro SP1 on an Athlon 2800+ system & MediaCentre 2005 on a 3.0GHz P4 system. I had installed Regcleaner 4.3 by Juoni Vuorio on both machines. Regcleaner didn't work on my MediaCentre PC (it is an OEM machine which I have rebuilt a number of times & tried regcleaner each time but I suspect there's some OEM gubbins in the Windows set-up that's causing some instability) 

BUT your cleaner worked on both. 

I'm not surprised w/ the APK simple install arrangement. 

I regularly clean my machines using simple tools, Regcleaner, Norton System Works, X-Setup Pro, Windows Defrag, etc. After running these I immediately tried the APK cleaner to see whether it picked up any additional registry errors, & it found 39! 

It regularly finds approx 20 more that Regcleaner & takes approx 18 minutes to do the job to Regcleaner's 5 mins. 

This is what I would expect as I have a large number of apps installed (approx 36 including Office XP Pro, AutoCAD 2004, etc) & is not surprising if the cleaner is to do its job properly. 

I do believe I can tell the difference in the operating speed of the machine afterwards. (Slight) 

I am impressed. 

Phil Atherton Senior Consultant - Communication Systems
================================================



You can alternately "PM" write Solaris17 here, another tester that used it (others did as well, but his review & assessment of its effectiveness & such stands out in my mind thusfar from testers/users of it here @ least).

APK

P.S.=> We are going off topic on this note man... write me in email! Thanks... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

*Newly increased score (marginal, but still an increase)*

*NEW AquaMark 3 Score:*






*NEW CPU-z 1.36 CPU-Mhz Data:*






*NEW CPU-z 1.36 RAM-Mhz Data:*






(My videocard information is in my signature below, along w/ it's overclock setting currently)



* A minor/marginal (649 points) increase, but... an increase, nonetheless! Still, I am SLIGHTLY SHY of 110,000, where I want to be.

APK

P.S.=> Changes used for increase were:

1.) BOOSTING FSB to 257 (up 1 from 256, & 258 for me, as-per-usual, NEARLY impossible to do & stay stable (have only reached it once & stayed stable on Super-Pi 1.5 mod test)

&

2.) Memory Timing Chain altered quite drastically, & working stable (vs. last time)... see photo of old memory settings below:






vs. new ones, above... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

We need just 1 more person... 

HOPEFULLY? It will be a someone from this list (others in said ScienceMark 2.0 TOP 10 have taken the test already, or plan to soon do so, & are not listed here), or just someone with a "screaming fast" machine would do:

************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 "TOP 10" MEMBERS STILL NEEDED HERE:
************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*IluvIntel* = *2025.42* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)

*Wolverine* = *1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10))

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 OTHER MEMBERS STILL NEEDED HERE:
************************************************


*X800* = *1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)

*g12rxz* = *1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

*Judas* = *1428.03* (AMD A64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

*lapenski* = *1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD A4 3000+@2856MHZ)

*pt* = *1383.88* (AMD A4 3000+@2745mhz)



This is the lot I would like to see here (personally, the MOST, but others ARE welcome too), because of their ScienceMark 2.0 scores & o/c proficiency etc.

(Also putting THIS list here for another reason: To give me an immediately available template to start the list HERE, for THIS test, with!)

APK

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!"*... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 24, 2006)

a bit better.
3700+ @ 3005 - 7900GT @ 615/925


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

Good job man, & RIGHT ON MY TAIL, pretty much!



* Good! That gives ME "added incentive" to try for a higher score still... I'll have to, this test's results, thusfar?

PRETTY DAMN CLOSE BETWEEN MOST ALL TAKERS SO FAR!

APK

P.S.=> Your CPU score, I'd bet you can make it better... &, have you o/c'd your vidcard lately, or tried a HIGHER o/c? 

I know: ME advising YOU here?? LOL, that's a laff... Imo, you are a BETTER o/c'er w/ more experience than I have... but, am curious on those notes! apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 24, 2006)

include me and lapenski in list plz


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> include me and lapenski in list plz



You've already taken this test & provided me data (great score by the by)... 

& lapenski is not in the top 10 ScienceMark 2.0 group!

(YES, those are the folks I am attempting to "goad/needle/rib on" to take this test THE MOST, that's all)

By all means - all others ARE welcome, but I personally @ least wish to see how I do vs. my peers or near to my ScienceMark 2.0 scores (& also those FAR above me like yourself) & lapenski is VERY near to my score, so I guess... you are right!

Sorry man!

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 24, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Good job man, & RIGHT ON MY TAIL, pretty much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my cpu-mem configuration is pretty tight and with air cooling it can`t go any further in 3d tests.
my vid card with the clocks of 615/925 unmodded is nearly on the edge.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> my cpu-mem configuration is pretty tight and with air cooling it can`t go any further in 3d tests. my vid card with the clocks of 615/925 unmodded is nearly on the edge.



Fair enough: 

I believe you on this account!

(Mainly, because you showed me a "trick" in the Super-Pi 1.5 mod test that I had NEVER tried before (tightening TRas to a level I had never attempted before))... 

It worked, & thus?

* I think/feel you have more experience & skill than I, in the arena/'fine-art' of overclocking. I have to respect results, & you gave me better ones.

APK

P.S.=> Anyhow, pretty soon, hopefully today/tonite, we will get our 11th contestant entry & I will start the chart... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

^
|

"up, Up, UP!!!"



* I am heading out guys, so if you put up scores, & I don't create the chart RIGHT AWAY? You know why... 

(However, I will once those results show (last couple we need) & get on it when I get back home!)

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

if you guys want i have a pretty good reg cleaner its ll.6mb so i cant post it here if someone can host it 4 me ill be happy to do so 
P.S. its just a defender pro pc toolbox it comes w/ a military grade file wiper file encripter/decripter .dll cleaner reg cleaner list goes on and on


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 25, 2006)

Video Card Info:

X850XT PE @609/660


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 25, 2006)

This is with CPU only set @ 3.7GHz 1.45Vcore and my 1900XT @ default (I have'nt even overclocked it *at all* yet    )


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 25, 2006)

what are you waiting for....with every 10 mhz you give you`ll gain 1000 points.hehe..


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 25, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> what are you waiting for....with every 10 mhz you give you`ll gain 1000 points.hehe..



Is that on the GPU ???, I have never ran AM before


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 25, 2006)

lol@alpha
i get more points with a 3,3gig conroe and a x19xt@stock 0o


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Good Morning Everyone (it's A.M. here),

I am going to chart the 11 results we have so far, once I finish my coffee & get my act together for the day (1/2 hour from now tops):

It's FRIDAY!



* So, we'll start out on that today & hopefully will get more than just 10 test takers too... so far, so good though!

(In any event, I am wondering HOW I ought to "break the chart up": Should I use just the MAIN SCORE, or bust it into CPU score, GFX score, & ALSO MAIN SCORE?)

We'll see, it will work itself out!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Standings by Score, GFX score, & CPU score*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE... editing first page chart also!

APK


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

@ alphaOne, wanna trade CPU's lol... please


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 25, 2006)

i`ve given a better result Alec.you`ve got my first one one the list.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i`ve given a better result Alec.you`ve got my first one one the list.



Editing now, will be FULLY corrected in minutes (averages are what take the most time).

APK

P.S.=> The HARDEST part of all of these is making the initial charts, getting the scores right etc. (& then averaging the groups out), so be patient w/ me... I am, OR rather, would be surprised if that is the ONLY error, in fact! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Scores/Standings/Results on 08-25-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE... apk


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2006)

everytime i run AQ3, it finishes the benchmark, and i get this error message. Any ideas?


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 25, 2006)

Problem:





infrared said:


> everytime i run AQ3, it finishes the benchmark, and i get this error message. Any ideas?



Solution:





Lt_JWS said:


> Here's the hotfix, just download it and drag and drop the new .dll into your aquamark3 folder
> http://www.scatmanworlds.co.uk/Direcpll.dll


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2006)

ahhh, thanks a lot man 

EDIT:

Hmm, got through to the score now... 

gfx: N/A
cpu: N/A

wtf


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Post photos & all that, in the form noted InfraRed (thanks man) & GOOD LUCK!



* *NOTE* - A new 'wrinkle' was added by myself to this test, vs. ScienceMark 2.0 charts I did (which now have this as well): 

I put in an "AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE" (lol, separating the "men from the boys" visibly in all categories)!

APK


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

alittle higher...





144322 - E6400 @ 3.31Ghz / X1900XT @ 740/850 

Didn't get a screen of the settings, locked as soon as i exited lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Lt_JWS said:


> alittle higher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't accept it w/ out a screenshot - we've sort of been "really stiff" about that!



* It only makes sense, you know?

(What is that a screenshot of anyhow? The website submission area for their scores from the makers of this test?? IF SO, I figure it's ok, but... others may not!)

VOTE?

APK

P.S.=> Not meaning to be an ass man, but rules ARE rules... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 25, 2006)

A64 3700+ @ 3005 - 7900GT @ 620/920 unmodded.i must definately mod this baby.......


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 25, 2006)

That screen is from an HTML Document that saves automatically in My Documents.

P.S.  Lt_JWS' & AlphaOne's GFX scores seem to be switched.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 25, 2006)

use fraps guys for you screenies.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Standings/Scores/Results on 08-25-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE TO ADD PT's SCORE (NICE TO SEE YOU IN THIS ONE, TOO, PT)!

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 25, 2006)

i`ve got the 7900GT at 620/920 during the test not 610/910.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

DONE! apk


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't figure out why it's not showing the individual scores for the cpu/gfx, but here it is anyway.

http://img.techpowerup.org/060825/aq3-100k.jpg


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

infrared said:


> I can't figure out why it's not showing the individual scores for the cpu/gfx, but here it is anyway.



Problems in that lib you used to patch it possibly, function call return type diff.'s in var values most likely!

APK

P.S.=> Going to put you up in minutes, redo chart, averages - Soooo... just be patient my man! 

*DONE!*

(You are noted in the test results as impossible to determine for the GFX/CPU analysis portions of the results)

No biggie either! The MAIN SCORE IS the most important anyhow...

(I listed the categories as I felt @ least, in their order of importance - Graphics (GFX) being the TRULY more important one, as MOST games are graphics dependent MORE than CPU, & thus? THEN cpu last here etc.)...apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 25, 2006)

infrared said:


> I can't figure out why it's not showing the individual scores for the cpu/gfx, but here it is anyway.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/060825/aq3-100k.jpg


i`ve only seen that with scores over 200,000.seems strange.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

The screenshot is of the benchmark run.... go to: My Documents/Aquamark3/ then you'll have a list of all the am3 runs you've made on your PC, I'll try for a "normal" screenshot in a bit


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry for the double post but ahwell.... Thanks for not taking my screenshot lol

145,337



E6400@ 3.32 / X1900XT @ 740/855
Settings:


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

alecstar i ran that @2.44ghz btw oh and does anyone know how safe it is to instaede of modding my card to just up the v on my agp bus cause i ran that test @1.75v on the bus is that safe cause if it is im gunna run it up to the 2.85v max and oc my card some more


----------



## pt (Aug 25, 2006)

i got a error while running it for 2 times, can anyone help me fix it?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

go back some pages and there is a patch


----------



## pt (Aug 25, 2006)

looks like in this test i will get my ass kicked...  




score at 2700mhz, and stock gfx cards clocks


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

cdawall said:


> alecstar i ran that @2.44ghz



2439mhz = 2.44 ghz!

* DO NOTE, the 39 will round up to a 4 in decimal view...

(I only used what your CPU-z 1.36 said, iirc, because I usually do... barring that? I look @ your user profiles)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

pt said:


> i got a error while running it for 2 times, can anyone help me fix it?



Patch DLL, refer to InfraRed's posts, it looks like YOU NEED IT, as he did... 

HOWEVER:

There apparently are some "drawbacks" in using that lib!

Note how I list InfraRed as "indeterminate" on CPU/GFX charts areas? He HAD no result there, literally!

(It appears that lib is a 'quick hack' & not very well done, OR the app is not reporting CPU/GFX portions upon getting function call return values from the lib/DLL (maybe too many decimal points, or is shooting back integer only, who knows?), BUT, the app does report overall score (the most important part)).

I would personally "lean to" the DLL being an imperfect build, but it is NOT out of the question that the app itself cannot properly "COPE" w/ the return values & has errtraps that leave it unchanged (unknown result) on CPU/GFX parts...

(That's what I think anyhow)

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 25, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Patch DLL, refer to InfraRed's posts... but, there are some drawbacks in that lib apparently (not reporting CPU/GFX portions, BUT, does report overall score (the most important part)).
> 
> Apparently, either that DLL has a mismatch in parameters passed thru its functions, OR return values, OR, the app itself cannot properly "COPE" w/ the return values & has errtraps that leave it unchanged (unknown result) on CPU/GFX parts...
> 
> ...



it worked for me, besides my low score


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

pt said:


> it worked for me, besides my low score



Yea, some of the guys here said it is "sketchy" & inconsistent... note some of their comments earlier.



* STILL, it worked for you, the bottom-line... which is good!

PT, you are on the charts, thank for joining - the charts wouldn't be as nice as they are w/out your idea to add CPU stuff etc. in both of my tests (more thorough).

(DONE!!!).

APK

P.S.=> About "Shitty Scores" etc.? 

Hey man:

Look, you're in a pack of "TITANS" type machines, especially w/ the CONROES rolling out now as they have... 

Do NOT feel bad about that @ all, you're just "overmatched" (Heck, I am with my system & it's only 6 months old!)... 

Why do tests like these? 

WELL, to see where your machine "falls short" vs. other beating you, hardware-wise first of all (so you can upgrade possibly using their parts), as that is a GOOD GUIDE in & of itself!

This test IS showing that much - some folks with COLOSSAL cpu's power, are not showing that in Graphics, or their overall score... others (like myself imo) are showing that for all the parts they have, certain parts hold them DOWN... my RAM does me, for example, hugely.

Secondly, to learn more on how to get MORE outta your rig, this WILL drive you to attempt higher o/c's (this is the best part for me)... 

GOOD PURE HANDS-ON RESEARCH, vs. machines faster than yours? Good test... good knowledge, & attempting higher O/C's?? GOOD KNOW-HOW! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Results/Scores/Standings on 08-25-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE, in prep for posting DOM's score... apk


----------



## DOM (Aug 26, 2006)

well here's my score, didnt wanna work at 1059   it locked up and was making a beep noise is that bad ?


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 26, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> use fraps guys for you screenies.



If you press the print screen key it should save a ss in your pictures folder


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well here's my score, didnt wanna work at 1059   it locked up and was making a beep noise is that bad ?



DOM: Didn't mean to "blow off" your score & all that... but, I am 'taking a tiny break' tonite (IT'S FRIDAY MAN!!!) & taking it easy!

I will put it up tomorrow a.m. w/ my coffee (good brain reboot exercise, doing the chart makes me concentrate harder etc.)...



* This thread, it was MASSIVELY busy today... surprised me in fact!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Results/Scores/Standings on 08-26-2006*

REPOSTING TO BOTTOM OF THREAD SO ALL KNOW RECENTLY ADDED SCORES & AVG ARE DONE + ADDED... apk


----------



## DOM (Aug 26, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> DOM: Didn't mean to "blow off" your score & all that... but, I am 'taking a tiny break' tonite (IT'S FRIDAY MAN!!!) & taking it easy!
> 
> I will put it up tomorrow a.m. w/ my coffee (good brain reboot exercise, doing the chart makes me concentrate harder etc.)...
> 
> ...



its  just did it to see what i would get


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 26, 2006)

No tweaks yet just OC a little more


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its  just did it to see what i would get



WELL, as good a reason as ANY I have heard: I did it for that, myself... to see how GOOD of a "gaming rig" I popped together here, vs. an entire SITE chock-full of hardware-fiends/experts in the field, w/out a doubt.



* We've done the number cruncher test imo, in ScienceMark 2.0, & HDTach tests for disks during my stay here, thusfar in about 4-5 months or so.

In my time here, I saw & drew a great deal of good info. @ this point (Imo @ least, from some of the best here imo as well), to draw a few inferences from. 

I pay back in my own way, when I can (doing the charts here, or spreading info. from where I am strongest, the OS / Softwares front, in return). It is the right thing to do, or attempt imo @ least, & I did learn a GREAT DEAL HERE, that was "slack" or that I let become thus: My hardwares-know-how (concentrating on coding/networking stuff, etc. instead - my livelyhood now, though hardware's my "roots").

Anyhow/anyways - This test? Caps it all off for me personally:

It is the last grounds for me to make judgements & formulate what my next machine will be... on the gaming end, that is.

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

jlewis02 said:


> No tweaks yet just OC a little more



Thanks man, that IS the spirit: YOU WANT MORE!



Keep @ it, & tomorrow a.m. I will redo the charts accordingly on ALL fronts...

APK


----------



## trog100 (Aug 26, 2006)

well i couldnt be arsed to turn everything off and maximize my system benching wise so leaving the browser and everything normal running i just ran the test..

my sandy core at 3.2 gig and 1900xtx at 690/800 only managed just over 100k.. compared to 143k thats pretty crap.. he he he

my only consolation is that "gaming reality" it isnt.. its far too old and cpu/system bound to be that.. 

it does show a certain intel product in good light thow.. he he

GFX = 15,924

CPU = 13,495

score = 100,165

trog

ps.. my ram is cheapo oem type stuff running cas 3 at about 213/426


----------



## infrared (Aug 26, 2006)

*must beat trog!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

infrared said:


> *must beat trog!



Uh man, don't mind me... but, did you ever figure out that DLL hassle w/ this thing? Does it STILL refuse to work for you reporting your GFX/CPU portions, consistently? Others got it to go/work, so I am just curious.

No biggie on that, because your SCORE shows up, the main thing!

However, it DOES give you indicators of where your system can improve... imo @ least.

LOL! 

And, about Trog100:

Yes, he did get a pretty decent score, but I do NOT see the screenshot!

(Anyhow - I figure if you can break 100, you have a really powerful system, & I can't even COMPREHEND what the fastest systems here would be like smashing thru the 130-140++ barriers!)

This test's pretty good imo!

It shows you where you can improve CPU/Graphics & even memory-wise (for me especially because I am more convinced than ever that my RAM needs replacement with better stuff)

E.G.-> Everyone here w/ more experience overclocking just keeps telling me my system SHOULD blast past 1500's on ScienceMark 2.0 (& 120's here on this test & my RAM's my "downfall")... I finally believe them & this test "broke the camel's back" of my doubts.

APK

P.S.=> I'll be charting everyone's scores I missed yesterday in a few minutes, just looking @ emails from this forum & the posts & "pm's" they point to, & I'll have @ it! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

trog100 said:


> well i couldnt be arsed to turn everything off and maximize my system benching wise so leaving the browser and everything normal running i just ran the test..



I can be a minor "PAIN"... that's true, but you CAN get "longterm/permanent" gains via it as well (something to keep in mind) by not running services or apps you do NOT need to be, 24x7!



trog100 said:


> ps.. my ram is cheapo oem type stuff running cas 3 at about 213/426



Trog100, I have "normal" RAM too, it holds me back, probably you as well!



* Good thing RAM doesn't cost as much as CPU's or high-end vidcards do! It's an affordable upgrade, & imo? MUCH like "headers" are for a car - BEST "BANG FOR THE BUCK" for mileage AND power!

APK

P.S.=> Can you post us a screenshot man? Thanks... I will make an exception for you, but please, do post us a screenie... ordinarily I won't make exception to that, but...? After our "pagefile.sys" analysis, GREAT discussion?? OH, I think I can & will in YOUR case... lol!

By the way? I think I have the answer to what it is we were seeing there man... CacheMgr. activity imo! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Scores/Results/Standings on 08-26-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE & UPDATING FIRST PAGE WITH CURRENT/LATEST SCORES... apk


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 26, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> That screen is from an HTML Document that saves automatically in My Documents.
> 
> P.S.  Lt_JWS' & AlphaOne's GFX scores seem to be switched.



You may have overseen this post.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> You may have overseen this post.



Did I demand a valid screenshot of you on that note (just read it is about you)?

If so, think I ought to post the score, anyhow??

(I did for Trog100, it may NOT be "fair" of me to omit others though - & STILL DO NOTE - I want a valid screenshot from he as well though)...

* Tell you what, you tell ME man... I "wash my hands of it" ala Pontius Pilate!

APK

P.S.=> I think I have the Alpha0ne & Lt_JWS issue straightened out, so I am assuming you meant the screenshot thing... get back to me on it, thanks! apk


----------



## v-zero (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, I love AQ3 - I'm putting together a new uber-system just to win this... Now, how to get x1950 crossfire and a 3.4ghz Core2 to gel... hmmm

(Oh yea, it's for playing crysis too  )


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 26, 2006)

If you notice that Lt_JWS has the highest overall score it does not make sense that he is not at the top of any of the other two.

This is the quote I meant to emphasize:


mikelopez said:


> P.S.  Lt_JWS' & AlphaOne's GFX scores seem to be switched.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> If you notice that Lt_JWS has the highest overall score it does not make sense that he is not at the top of any of the other two.
> 
> This is the quote I meant to emphasize:



Yea, I wondered about that myself... but, note:

The two scores (GFX/CPU)? DO NOT TOTAL TO THE OVERALL SCORE EITHER!

(Still, I think I had best check on LT JWS SCREENSHOT!( Just in case I DID mix his score up w/ someone else!))

WHOOPS! You guys are right... I did!

(In the "GFX" section? I did scramble those two...)

* Sorry guys, & GOOD CATCH MIKE + whoever first noted it (mike?)!

APK

P.S.=> Thanks man... correcting now! DONE... (next, lol?) apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

v-zero said:


> Ok, I love AQ3 - I'm putting together a new uber-system just to win this... Now, how to get x1950 crossfire and a 3.4ghz Core2 to gel... hmmm
> 
> (Oh yea, it's for playing crysis too  )



Go for it V!



* The more data, the merrier... ESPECIALLY from high-end/state-of-the-art machines like INTEL's LATEST!

APK


----------



## trog100 (Aug 26, 2006)

trust alec trust.. he he he..

this aint a competition i could win.. my score might be of interest in the sense it represents a very fast single core amd sandy/operon chip.. and a reasonably fast single 1900xtx.. run on an everyday system with no special optimization for the test..

sadly i dont think there is a real life gaming benchmark out there at present.. i used to think 2005 was but with scores over 10,000 it has become far too cpu bound.. 2006 is way out.. always has been and  what we are running now is too cpu dependent for a real life gaming comparison..

basically we are just doing a good sales job for intel.. he he he

trog


----------



## bim27142 (Aug 27, 2006)

Vinas said:


> Forgot the CPUz part, mem is full speed 1:1 but CPUz doesn't show anything on that tab.



nice OC men?! what's your cooler?


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 27, 2006)

ps: its a 400*9 i only have eist enabled


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmmm looks like I'll have to roll my sleeves up


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 28, 2006)

A64 3700+ @2,8GHz 255x11 DDR510 2,5-2-2-6 (Crucial Ballistix)
Leadtek 7900GT Extreme moded @680/925 1,45v


----------



## Vinas (Aug 29, 2006)

bim27142 said:


> nice OC men?! what's your cooler?



My cooler is a big 'ole custom freezer rig. Not very practical, but it was a fun project. I still run it at 4020MHz for everyday stuff, however. The coldest I've run the cooler is 5f/-15c. Here's a couple pics so you can get the idea.  Not bad for a $80 CPU.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2006)

Heres mine.not as high as some of you guys but hey.i'm doing well in the hdd one tho' lol.


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 5, 2006)

*Current AquaMark 3 Standings/Scores/Results on 09/05/2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST/NEXT PAGE FOR CURRENT UPDATED RESULTSET... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2006)

hey alec,nice to see my nemesis back.

weres my score in the list?.


----------



## ace80 (Sep 6, 2006)

Just thought i'd add my score to the list.  

P4 550 @ 3.6  X1800gto@725/810

Haven't disabled all the services yet and could oc proc a tad more, so a few more points still to be had.

p.s   good to see u back alec


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's mine on vapo


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 6, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> hey alec,nice to see my nemesis back.
> 
> weres my score in the list?.



Sorry man, I must have overlooked it from the "get-go" somehow (I was "juggling" all 3 tests charting @ one point, got crazy/hairy).

Point me to its photo? I'll amend the chart... I'd have to anyhow, more folks added their scores!

APK


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2006)

nice cpu score slade though the uhhh graphics is a little low hell my ti4200 beats wtf is up w/ that no ummm sli or crossfire yet?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 7, 2006)

post #114 m8.not as high as yours,you got me there but oh well.


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 7, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> post #114 m8.not as high as yours,you got me there but oh well.



For once! FOR ONCE I am Achilles & YOU, are Hector in THIS test. Will wonders NEVER cease?



LOL! Man... it was RIGHT above the last chart I put up is why, lol, "hidden in plain sight" no less (best hiding place there is).

* You must have entered it JUST as I did the chart last round... hence, most likely WHY I overlooked it, as I searched the first few pages on this test & began to give up asking you to point me to it!

APK

P.S.=> Consider the charting done shortly... with your score, & the few new ones as well! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 7, 2006)

REPOSTING TO FIRST PAGE WITH ACE80 & SLADESURFER ADDED + PUTTING IN AS LAST POST ON THIS PAGE WHILE UPDATING IT... apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll have my E6600 watercooled with dual X850xtpe's up on saturday or sundayish.. everything OC'd.. Hopefully the video cards will max out like my friends @ 580/600 each. i got some PC2 6400 4-5-4-15 RAM.. w00t.. Aiming for 3.5GHz-3.6GHz.

should be a run for the money of 3rd place or so.. what do you guys say? 

Probably will take the lead on processor scores...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2006)

alec you forgot sladesurfers rig


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 7, 2006)

cdawall said:


> alec you forgot sladesurfers rig



Whoops, yes I did... & ace80's also!



* Will correct for it in minutes... 

APK

P.S.=> Thanks for the heads-up, cdawall... apk


----------



## infrared (Sep 7, 2006)

Yay, hopefully this time next week i can be running AQ3 on my E6400 when it comes 

Can't wait


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 7, 2006)

REPOST TO LAST & FIRST PAGES, AVERAGES NOW IN PLACE... apk


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2006)

^^^^^lol slades running a e6300 oops alec^^^^^^


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 7, 2006)

cdawall said:


> ^^^^^lol slades running a e6300 oops alec^^^^^^



His profile said otherwise... but, upon examination, I see his CPU-z info, & I am correcting for it...

APK

P.S.=> Doing the averages later tonite, heading out (last minute invite)... apk


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 8, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> His profile said otherwise... but, upon examination, I see his CPU-z info, & I am correcting for it...
> 
> APK
> 
> P.S.=> Doing the averages later tonite, heading out (last minute invite)... apk



sorry about that, I just updated my profile


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 8, 2006)

sladesurfer said:


> sorry about that, I just updated my profile



That's ok man, "sheet" happens!

It was more my fault than yours, I didn't look over things closely enough, & only used your profile (good part is you are updated there now though too).



* Anyhow/anyways:  I have a few minutes before my pals come over to snag me to go out to an outdoor concert tonite, so the averages are being completed now as I type this as well!

APK

P.S.=> Hell of a CPU score man, you need to get matching video though imo @ least (and that of others like cdawall also)... Consider what I have, it kicks butt! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 8, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Scores/Standings/Results on 09-07-2006*

REPOSTING TO FIRST & LAST PAGES OF THIS THREAD & DOING AVERAGES RECALCULATION... apk


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> That's ok man, "sheet" happens!
> 
> It was more my fault than yours, I didn't look over things closely enough, & only used your profile (good part is you are updated there now though too).
> 
> ...



hehe that POS ti4200 does just fine well at least till report cards  then im getting this if grades co-op x850aiw (should reflash to 16pp not prob)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102606


----------



## ThePinkPenguin (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi guys, my first post and my first run with Aquamark:







Heres my CPUZ screenshot, using an Artic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro:






Graphics:

BFG 7900GT OC running at 582Mhz Core and 800Mhz Memory using stock cooler


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 10, 2006)

ThePinkPenguin said:


> Hi guys, my first post and my first run with Aquamark:



Heh, nice to meet you & thanks for participating - heck of a first post and first place score!



* I'll be updating this today @ some point (shortly, having Sunday A.M. coffee just now & need it, lol)...

APK


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2006)

What ram are you using Pink?


----------



## ThePinkPenguin (Sep 10, 2006)

Thannk Alec§taar!

Slater, its Corsair TwinX XMS2 6400 Cas 5.

Just done another run and got just over 147,000 so will post screenshots for that later today!


----------



## ThePinkPenguin (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice  What mobo are you using?


----------



## ThePinkPenguin (Sep 10, 2006)

Its the Asus P5W Digital Home.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2006)

great run pink oh and nice cpu  have fun in the top spot


----------



## ThePinkPenguin (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you, Im sure I wont be No 1 for long


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 10, 2006)

*AquaMark 3 Scores/Standings/Results on 09-10-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE WITH ThePinkPenguin's, JC316's, Wolverine's, & ace80's new scores... apk


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2006)

ThePinkPenguin said:


> Thank you, Im sure I wont be No 1 for long



no youll need more outta your vid card or you'll lose your spot b4 the end of the week


----------



## ThePinkPenguin (Sep 11, 2006)

Latest run!


----------



## -Wolverine- (Sep 11, 2006)

3700+ SD @3,0GHz 300x10 1/1 
2x512MB Crucial Ballistix PC3200 @300 3-3-3-7
Leadtek 7900GT Extreme @ 715/930 1,55v


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you guys realize the relation between the framerates and score?
All the score is the fps and the decimal point is switched to a comma and it's calculated to the thousandth.

At least that's my hypothesis

EDIT: Seems the FPS is rounded up or down in the amount of FPS and the score is a more accurate one.


----------



## ThePinkPenguin (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes Slater I noticed that aswell. Need to edit the registry to allow coolbits to increase the Mhz speed as its topped out.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I can't figure out how to get a screenshot of it, but my score is 65,644. 

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 939 Venice @ 250FSB 
X1800GTO 600/600 12 pipe
1GB Corsair XMS


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Well, I can't figure out how to get a screenshot of it, but my score is 65,644.




ctrt+prnt scrn then paste it to paint or whatever


----------



## JC316 (Sep 11, 2006)

I did it, but it's not working.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2006)

JC316 said:


> I did it, but it's not working.



thats wierd


----------



## JC316 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was in a hurry when I posted. I can find the file, but I can't import into paint. It's coming out as a TGA file


----------



## JC316 (Sep 12, 2006)

Forget it, I did it the hard way.


----------



## ace80 (Sep 12, 2006)

someone mentioned this earlier, use fraps


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 12, 2006)

yeap that`s me...fraps is the best.


----------



## ace80 (Sep 12, 2006)

> fraps is the best.


Yep and i like the fps count, very handy.

Just done another run, should put me just above pt  
p4 550@3.794  x1800gto@725/810
Why dont you oc your x1800gto pt?


----------



## pt (Sep 12, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Yep and i like the fps count, very handy.
> 
> Just done another run, should put me just above pt
> p4 550@3.794  x1800gto@725/810
> Why dont you oc your x1800gto pt?



the x1800GTO has enough power for me, i can play everyone of my games at max. without lagging, the temps are usually higher too, with this stock cooling
IDLE fan 33% - 57ºc
Load fan 50% - 60ºc

it's a lot noisier than my old 9800PRO

ps: don't forget i have a 3000+ at 2700mhz, wich gives me great results


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 12, 2006)

*TechPowerUp AquaMark 3 Scores/Standings/Results on 09-12-2006*

*****************************************
AquaMark 3 MAIN Scores Results on 09-12-2006:
*****************************************

*1.) ThePinkPenguin* = *150,792* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@3.244mhz + BFG 7900GT OC running at 582Mhz Core & 800Mhz Memory using stock cooler)

*2.) Lt JWS* = *143,581* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3.3Ghz + X1900XT @733/833 watercooled)

*3.) gri3f* = *133,512* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@2400.1mhz + X1900xtx watercooled)

*4.) Alpha0ne* = *122,471* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3702.9mhz + PowerColour X1900XT)

*5.) Cadaveca* = *122,158* (AMD Opteron @3106.3mhz + X1900Crossfire/X1900XTX))

*6.) MikeLopez* = *115,870* (IntelCoreDuo E6300@3359.9mhz + X850XT PE @609/660)

*7.) Wolverine* = *111,604* (A64 3700+ @2.8Ghz + Leadtek 7900GT Extreme moded @680/925 1.45v)

*8.) Alec§taar* = *109,982* (A64x2 4800+@2815.1mhz + 7900 GTX OC @687/865)

*9.) jlewis02* = *108,022* (A64x2 4800+@2637.8.1mhz + EVGA 7950GX2)

*10.) giorgos.th* = *104,140* (A64 3700+ SD @3.005 ghz + 7900GT @620/920)

*11.) Vinas* = *101,106* (Pentium D 805@4.22GHz + 7800GT OC@570/1.22)

*12.) Trog100* = *100,165* (A64x2 4000+@2815.1mhz + X1900xtx @690/800)

*13.) InfraRed* = *100,007* (Intel P4 640 3.2ghz@4.72ghz + x800gto2 & ATI X850 crossfire)
------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE-------------

*14.) Ketxxx* = *82,242* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz + 6800GT @432\1.2GHz)

*15.) pt* = *75,515* (A64 3000+ skt AM2@2700mhz + X1800 GTO stockspeed)

*16.) ace80* = *75,464* (P4 550 @ 3.6 X1800gto@725/810)

*17.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *72,761* (Pentium 4 520 @ 3702.8mhz + X800XL PCI-E with ATISilencer5 (459core/558mem))

*18.) Tigger69* = *68,992* (pentium d 930@4.0ghz + x800gto 256mb 432core/540mem)

*19.) cdawall* = *21,577* (A64 3000+@2439.4mhz + Ti4200@340/580)

*20.) sladesurfer* = *20,890* (Intel D930 3.0 OC'd @ 4.8 + XFX Geforce 6500 Passive)
========================================
*AVERAGE SCORE* = *97,042.55*
========================================

*****************************************
AquaMark 3 GFX Score Results on 09-12-2006:: (InfraRed impossible to determine)
*****************************************

*1.) ThePinkPenguin* = *25,026* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@3.244mhz + BFG 7900GT OC running at 582Mhz Core & 800Mhz Memory using stock cooler)

*2.) Lt JWS* =  *23,058* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3.3Ghz + X1900XT @733/833 watercooled)

*3.) Cadaveca* =  *22,119* (AMD Opteron @3106.3mhz + X1900Crossfire/X1900XTX))

*4.) gri3f* = *21,492* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@2400.1mhz + X1900xtx (watercooled)

*5.) Alec§taar* =  *20,526* (A64x2 4800+@2815.1mhz + 7900 GTX OC @687/865)

*6.) jlewis02* =  *20,205* (A64x2 4800+@2637.8.1mhz + EVGA 7950GX2)

*7.) Wolverine* = *17,967* (A64 3700+ @2.8Ghz + Leadtek 7900GT Extreme moded @680/925 1.45v)

*8.) Vinas* =  *17,424* (Pentium D 805@4.22GHz + 7800GT OC@570/1.22)

*9.) MikeLopez* = *17,253* (IntelCoreDuo E6300@3359.9mhz + X850XT PE @609/660)

*10.) Alpha0ne* = *16,740* ((IntelCoreDuo E6400@3702.9mhz + PowerColour X1900XT)

*11.) giorgos.th* = *16,698* (A64 3700+ SD @3.005 ghz + 7900GT @620/920)

*12.) Trog100* = *15,924* (A64x2 4000+@2815.1mhz + X1900xtx @690/800)
------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE-------------

*13.) Ketxxx* =  *12,198* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz + 6800GT @432\1.2GHz)

*14.) ace80* = *11,670* (P4 550 @ 3.6 X1800gto@725/810)

*15.) pt* = *11,187* (A64 3000+ skt AM2@2700mhz + X1800 GTO stockspeed)

*16.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *10,698* (Pentium 4 520 @ 3702.8mhz + X800XL PCI-E with ATISilencer5 (459core/558mem))

*17.) Tigger69* = *9,609* (pentium d 930@4.0ghz + x800gto 256mb 432core/540mem)

*18.) cdawall* =  *2,439* (A64 3000+@2439.4mhz + Ti4200@340/580)

*19.) sladesurfer* = *2,205* (Intel D930 3.0 OC'd @ 4.8 + XFX Geforce 6500 Passive)
========================================
*AVERAGE SCORE* = *15,496.74*
========================================

*****************************************
AquaMark 3 CPU Score Results on 09-12-2006: (InfraRed impossible to determine)
*****************************************

*1.) Alpha0ne* = *20,703* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3702.9mhz + PowerColour X1900XT)

*2.) sladesurfer* = *19,855* (Intel D930 3.0 OC'd @ 4.8 + XFX Geforce 6500 Passive)

*3.) ThePinkPenguin* = *18,968* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@3.244mhz + BFG 7900GT OC running at 582Mhz Core & 800Mhz Memory using stock cooler)

*4.) MikeLopez* = *17,648* (IntelCoreDuo E6300@3359.9mhz + X850XT PE @609/660)

*5.) gri3f* = *17,624* (IntelCoreDuo E6600@2400.1mhz + X1900xtx watercooled)

*6.) Lt JWS*  =*17,521* (IntelCoreDuo E6400@3.3Ghz + X1900XT @733/833 watercooled)

*7.) Wolverine* = *14,715* (A64 3700+ @2.8Ghz + Leadtek 7900GT Extreme moded @680/925 1.45v)
------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE-------------

*8.) giorgos.th* = *13,839* (A64 3700+ SD @3.005 ghz + 7900GT @620/920)]

*9.) Tigger69* = *12,229* (pentium d 930@4.0ghz + x800gto 256mb 432core/540mem)

*10.) Cadaveca* = *13,633* (AMD Opteron @3106.3mhz + X1900Crossfire/X1900XTX))

*11.) Trog100* = *13,495* (A64x2 4000+@2815.1mhz + X1900xtx @690/800)

*12.) Ketxxx* = *12,612* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz + 6800GT @432\1.2GHz)

*13.) Vinas* = *12,047* (Pentium D 805@4.22GHz + 7800GT OC@570/1.22)

*14.) Alec§taar* = *11,842* (A64x2 4800+@2815.1mhz + 7900 GTX OC @687/865)

*15.) pt* = *11,619* (A64 3000+ skt AM2@2700mhz + X1800 GTO stockspeed)

*16.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *11,370* (Pentium 4 520 @ 3702.8mhz + X800XL PCI-E with ATISilencer5 (459core/558mem))

*17.) jlewis02* = *11,606* (A64x2 4800+@2637.8.1mhz + EVGA 7950GX2)

*18.) ace80* = *10,681* (P4 550 @ 3.6 X1800gto@725/810)

*19.) cdawall* =* 9,333* (A64 s754 @2.4xghz ti4200 @340/580)
========================================
*AVERAGE SCORE* = *14,281.05*
========================================



* Chart has standings now, in order, by SCORE, CPU, GFX & averages in place!

APK

P.S.=> I am keeping it on the last page of the thread, & the first page of the thread, mirroring one another!

Let's see some of those Intel CONROE's &/or Opteron CPU using systems get into this one,  I know they're out there & folks @ these forums have 'em... 

*"Bring 'em on"!*

Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



Especially the folks from the ScienceMark 2.0 & Super-Pi 1.5 mod benchmark tests we did, & their TOP scorers most of all... apk


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> *****************************************
> AquaMark 3 MAIN Scores Results on 09-12-2006:
> *****************************************
> 
> ...



sladesurfer has a e6300@3708mhz alec  still not fixed


----------



## Steevo (Sep 13, 2006)

I was at 97K @ 3Ghz but a little to noisy and too much voltage for my liking.


X1800XT -XTPE flash 6.7cats @ 730-820


----------



## ace80 (Sep 13, 2006)

> the x1800GTO has enough power for me, i can play everyone of my games at max. without lagging, the temps are usually higher too, with this stock cooling
> IDLE fan 33% - 57ºc
> Load fan 50% - 60ºc


Fair enough man, i could prob say the same but just oc for the hell of it, at least your card will prob outlive mine  
Idle @ stock clocks fan 45% - 39-40°
Load @725/810 fan 100% - never gone above 67°

p.s alec my new score wasn't updated attached,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2006)

new score,stock 7600gt-






will post again l8r clocked score.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 13, 2006)

you bought it?pretty nice for stock.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2006)

heres clocked-610core/800/1600 mem-







pretty good.


----------



## 144 and UP (Sep 13, 2006)

Do mine when i get it sorted


----------



## New Pants (Sep 22, 2006)

*My AQ3*

E6600 @ 3.40Ghz for Aquamark3 (3.60 for SuperPi) (1.5812v)
ASUS P5W DH Deluxe
2x1 G.SKILL 2GBHZ DDR 800 4-4-4-12 (2.2v)
2x eVGA 7800GT 470x1100 (Stock OC)
Water cooled (Swiftech APOGEE & 2x120MM RAD)


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 23, 2006)

A64 3700+ @ 3010 - 7900GT @ 620/920


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2006)

new higher score,clocks at 645mhz core and 810mhz mem using 84.56 driver


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 24, 2006)

I did a before and after on the system in my sig:

Before









After









Couldn't POST past 217 no matter what I did with the RAM divider, HT Frequency, or voltage
Also, the ram is a bit odd, its ddr400 running in the BIOS as locked at 400 but the frequency's are low?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> I did a before and after on the system in my sig:
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



try using a64info beta or a64 tweaker to change your divider


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 24, 2006)

no i can change the divider in bios. Its set for ddr400...


----------



## 144 and UP (Sep 24, 2006)

Could not turn off background programs..........................Thought the gfxc would of done better


----------



## pt (Sep 24, 2006)

144 and UP said:


> Could not turn off background programs..........................Thought the gfxc would of done better



strange result, you should have done more


----------



## 144 and UP (Sep 24, 2006)

pt..............................strange result, you should have done more



I thought so to, i think i am missing something to make it run better, using the 91.47 drivers...............so any advice is well apreciated


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2006)

try the 84.56 driver my card clocked higher and i got a 2000 increase on aqua using that.


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 27, 2006)

People:

If you guys want to take over the charting on this one? PLEASE, lol: Be my guest!



* I am just into a great deal of things here that I can't tackle this here anymore during the day OR night... so, have @ it, if you like!

APK

P.S.=> This turned out a great deal better than I figured it would... more participants than I thought would join, by FAR... apk


----------



## JC316 (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally figured out how to get a damned screenshot to work. And I've got a better score to boot. http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n10/JC316_2006/Aquamark.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey there jc316,that score is about the same as i was getting with an x800gto.you should be getting more with an 1800xt surely.my 7600gt does 96000.


----------



## 144 and UP (Sep 27, 2006)

tigger..................

I tried the 84.56 drivers.........my comp would post but not boot up, it would stay blank and do nothing?  So had to revert back to the 91.47 drivers.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry m8,mebbe they dont support the 7950gx2 lol.sorry,it is an older driver and i shudda realized you've got such a Uber card.possibly you could find out what driver they introduced 7950 support in and work from there.


----------



## DOM (Sep 27, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Finally figured out how to get a damned screenshot to work. And I've got a better score to boot. http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n10/JC316_2006/Aquamark.jpg



i even got a higher score with me 800xl  is there something wrong with your card ?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 27, 2006)

I know, Aquamark dosen't like my computer. My X1800GTO had the same issue. It never would work, until I did the fix that aws mentioned in this thread. Everything else is on par with this computer, games, 3dmark05 etc.... Just aquamark acts up. Must be my CPU thats too slow.


----------



## New Pants (Sep 27, 2006)

Any way we could get an updated list of the totals?


----------



## OneStepAhead (Sep 28, 2006)

Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Motherboard

-OSA


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 30, 2006)

150,517




E6600 @ 3.4ghz
Single 7900GS @ 600/745
Ram @ DDR2 756 4-4-4-8(mobo hates my ram) 
All watercooled


----------



## Turbo-12r (Oct 2, 2006)

First post here on your forums.

Asus P5W-DH 
Intel X6800 Conroe 
Corsair XMS 8500 2GB 
XFX 7950 GX2 (620 core, 1500 mem)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 11, 2006)

new score-


----------



## infrared (Oct 14, 2006)

CPU: E6400 @ 3.44ghz 430mhz fsb
Motherboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
Ram: 2x 512mb 533mhz ocz @ 860mhz 5-5-5-15 2.15v

This is as far as i can go with my current ram, there's still more headroom on the cpu   Also both the x850's were clocked at 600/600 which is quite a lot below their max. I'll have a play with it when i have more time


----------



## top41 (Oct 14, 2006)

Celelon D 2.53 @ 3.8
SIMMAX FX 5500
Abit Ai7
JetRAM 512*2/400


----------



## top41 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry Forgot Pic


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2006)

E6600 @ 3300 and 7900GT 620/920


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 21, 2006)

see system specs... nothing is overclocked


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Hacked the two screens together so they didn't kill the entire page.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2006)

E6600 @ 3600 - 7900GT @ 610/900 everything on air


----------



## //mAr (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## alpha0ne (Oct 22, 2006)

Some really *high* scores coming thru now


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 22, 2006)

Currently @ 190k..will run again later and post upa  screenie...busy using gpu to fold.


----------



## sladesurfer (Oct 22, 2006)

E6300 and XFX 6500


----------



## alpha0ne (Oct 22, 2006)

sladesurfer said:


> E6300 and XFX 6500



Wow


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2006)

all i can say is my god.and WHY have that nice 6300 and THAT graphics card.i guess you dont play games then?.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 22, 2006)

E6600 @ 3636 - 7900gt @ 610/900


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


>



little work to do in organizing the new entrys??


we'd forgive you if you said F*ck it


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

lol?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

ill do a run later just to see what this am2 gets, ill guess around 90k. not too bad from a 68GT, ill have a new score and a new card in the next few weeks hopefully.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 27, 2006)

just keeping the thread alive for the winter overclocks, unless u guys wanna forget about it. 
New high to post aswell.




p4 550 @ 3.794
x1800gto @ 735/810


----------



## Don__1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Another one to stick in the pile.
7900 GTO 700/800


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 30, 2006)

is there gonna be an update on the chart?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 31, 2006)

E6600 @ 3654 - 7900GT @ 620/920


----------



## francis511 (Oct 31, 2006)

e6300 @ 2100 / 7900 gs @stock


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 9, 2006)

E6600 @ 3690 - GSkill @ 1020 / 4-4-4-10 - 7900GT @ 620/920


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2006)

new one with my 7900gs at 600mhz core and mem at 1600mhz with my e6300 at 2.8ghz-


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 14, 2006)

nice try tigger.both your cpu-gpu can do a lot better..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2006)

lol i know the cpu can,thats just my first dibble with it tho'.straight to 400 from 266.i will have a try for a higher clock on the cpu l8r.i think the card mite e at its max tho.from what i've seen 600 core aint too bad.800/1600 mem is ok too i reckon.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 14, 2006)

your gpu core can hit much much more....
a friend with water cooling took it to 696 mhz.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2006)

was your friends a 7900gs too?.i can try,i have a vf-700 on it.

i'm gonna try for 450fsb,3.1ghz on the chip with my 900 ram on 1:1.it should be pretty fast at that.it mite do more tho' if i'm lucky.i nvr checked wot week my cpu is tho'.keen to get it in lol.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 14, 2006)

yeap.an unmodded GS.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2006)

here ya go,straight to 450fsb(3.1ghz) still on 1.3vcore


----------



## ryboto (Nov 15, 2006)

I was hoping to get some results with aquamark, but at the same point in the benchmark I keep getting "exception_access_violation...I'm going to do some research on it..Also, the default settings in AM3 use 4x AF...as far as mine shows...


----------



## JC316 (Nov 15, 2006)

There is a patch for that on page 4 I think. I had the same problem.


----------



## _33 (Nov 15, 2006)

GFX:  505/625 XS memory timings
CPU: A64 3000+ @ 2.8ghz FSB @ 330






I know it sux, but the games play great already.


----------



## _33 (Nov 15, 2006)

CPU: 2.86 ghz FSB @ 337
GPU: 507/631 XT PE mem timings






If somebody is mocking my scores, I'll open my window (about 5°c outside) and I'll connect my 10000 BTU  and make that funnel throuth the intake of my pooter.    Yet, my guess with that is 85K, no more.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 10, 2006)

a bit better.6600 @ 3698 and 7900GT @ 610/910


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 14, 2006)

180,723
http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture1124200635434pmaf1.jpg

E6600 @ 3.33
7950GX2 @ 630/800


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 15, 2006)

pump up your 6600 M8...


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 15, 2006)

Mine's a POS compared to most... it'll do 3.5ghz sometimes..... when it feels like it  Your CPU can do 3.2ghz on stock vcore while mine takes 1.45vcore


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 15, 2006)

Lt_JWS said:


> Mine's a POS compared to most... it'll do 3.5ghz sometimes..... when it feels like it  Your CPU can do 3.2ghz on stock vcore while mine takes 1.45vcore



My retail POS E6600 needs over 1.40Vcore to hit 3.0GHz stable GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 15, 2006)

*My pc sucks*

Omg


----------



## gR3iF (Dec 15, 2006)

e6600@3,6
x1900xtx


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 15, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> My retail POS E6600 needs over 1.40Vcore to hit 3.0GHz stable GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR




Ok i shouldn't complain then


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2006)

i got a slightly better score,woo hoo






chip at 3.5ghz(500fsb),mem at 1000mhz 1:1,card at 597mhz core/1590mhz mem


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 17, 2006)

but... wait...




    

yeah.. on the top, that´s me


----------



## IluvIntel (Dec 25, 2006)

7900GS @ stock volts & cooling.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 25, 2006)

Now ain't that t3h shit.


----------



## IluvIntel (Dec 25, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Now ain't that t3h shit.



What ?


----------



## Casheti (Dec 25, 2006)

It means "that's really good".


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 25, 2006)

is there gonna be an update by someone someday?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 25, 2006)

heres my first run at this


----------



## DOM (Dec 25, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> heres my first run at this



ur not going to like this but i got 97k  

post when i get my mobo back


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 25, 2006)

what i think is interesting is im getting decent scores with my GATEWAY!!!


----------



## DOM (Dec 25, 2006)

how did you get an OC on the CPU if it a GATEWAY with SW 
but your card is alot better then mine mines only at 465/570


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2006)

he he,broke the 140k barrier.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 26, 2006)

How come your CPU got beaten by the E6600 up top if yours is clocked higher. Surely Cache makes no difference in this test.


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 26, 2006)

Casheti said:


> How come your CPU got beaten by the E6600 up top if yours is clocked higher. Surely Cache makes no difference in this test.



You wouldn't believe the difference background programs make. If you run msconfig and do selective startup and run, you can get 30-40k higher


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 26, 2006)

Didn't bother to shut down anything though my scores are below, not sure why you want the memory screen of CPU-Z though, looks pretty boring 

Should hve additional RAM this week as well, perhaps the extra bandwidth will make a small difference.


----------



## Boneface (Dec 26, 2006)

my AQUAMARK crashes at the end everytime...is there a fix for it i need?\



EDIT nevermind found it


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 28, 2006)

just downloaded and ran at around 3.9 on a E6400. 7900GT is overclocked to 690/852.

guess this is one that shows the E6600 advantage, eh giorgios?



...






...


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 28, 2006)

mmmmm...i dont think so....mem speed and timings is a great cpu score factor here...
and some other secrets..hehe..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 28, 2006)

Adding another 7900 would probably boost the score by a lot. Then again I have no cash and no clue if it'll work on my board even with hacked drivers.


----------



## DOM (Jan 5, 2007)

with X1950XT at stock cpu&gpu speeds


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2007)

Both OCed CPU&GPU


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm getting 140k with a 7900gs oc'd to 600/1600 with my 6300-3.5ghz.your score seems a bit low with a 1950xt and with your cpu at 3.8ghz.

i bet you get higher than my 5300 on 06 tho'


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i'm getting 140k with a 7900gs oc'd to 600/1600 with my 6300-3.5ghz.your score seems a bit low with a 1950xt and with your cpu at 3.8ghz.
> 
> i bet you get higher than my 5300 on 06 tho'



yea I do  but heres my MAX CPU and GPU


----------



## _33 (Jan 22, 2007)

Opteron 165 @ 2790 mhz

X800GTO2 @ 500/630


----------



## JC316 (Jan 22, 2007)

There must be something wrong with my version, because my overclocked X1800XT dosen't get 14,000.


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

JC316 said:


> There must be something wrong with my version, because my overclocked X1800XT dosen't get 14,000.



  14,000? don't you mean 140,000?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 22, 2007)

pt said:


> 14,000? don't you mean 140,000?



Perhaps you should look at the screenshot before replying? You might figure out you're talking about something different.


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Perhaps you should look at the screenshot before replying? You might figure out you're talking about something different.



well, if you're kind enough to tell me where it is....


----------



## JC316 (Jan 22, 2007)

My OVERALL score is like 79,000, but my graphics score is only 12,000. It has always been like that too. With my old X1800GTO it was pretty terrible too, only like 9,000.

@ Dan
I didn't post a screenshot


----------



## Casheti (Jan 22, 2007)

Bearing in mind I also have force 8X Anisotropic in ATi Tray Tools when I ran that so it's effectively doing 8X Anisotropic and not 4X


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 22, 2007)

when I O/C my CPU and Vid card, the CPU and graphics scores come up N/A, why?


----------



## OneCool (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats everyday stable settings.Video cards are stock.


----------



## ace80 (Jan 23, 2007)

JC316 said:


> My OVERALL score is like 79,000, but my graphics score is only 12,000. It has always been like that too. With my old X1800GTO it was pretty terrible too, only like 9,000.
> 
> @ Dan
> I didn't post a screenshot



I have a similar problem with my x1800gto, gfx scores are between 11000-12500, thing is even when its oc'd to 722/801 from default 520/500 the scores are about the same 
I think aquamark just dont like the x1800 series


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 23, 2007)

ace80 said:


> I think aquamark just dont like the x1800 series


it doesnt like Ati in general.....


----------



## OneCool (Jan 23, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> it doesnt like Ati in general.....




I wouldnt say that


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 23, 2007)

i would say that cause you have the second best card of ATI in crossfire and your vga score is similar to a single 8800GTS....


----------



## ace80 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the highest score i can achieve atm
P4 631@5Ghz
x1800gto@756/810

I just think the score should be a little higher considering the clock speeds


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> it doesnt like Ati in general.....



But then who does?


----------



## DOM (Jan 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But then who does?



ME!


----------



## pt (Jan 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But then who does?



ME!!!  
altought i'm considering to change to nvidia side....


----------



## JC316 (Jan 26, 2007)

ace80 said:


> I have a similar problem with my x1800gto, gfx scores are between 11000-12500, thing is even when its oc'd to 722/801 from default 520/500 the scores are about the same
> I think aquamark just dont like the x1800 series




It must be, my X1800GTO did the same thing too.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 27, 2007)

My new baby.... 
E6600 @ 3870mhz - GSkill HZ @ 430 / 4-4-4-4 - Evga 8800GTS @ 675/2106.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 27, 2007)

Man, giorgos.th!!!

HECK OF A SCORE...



* You do know how to put together a 'real blaster' of a system!

APK

P.S.=> 101K points over mine... holy shmoke!  NEARLY DOUBLE MY SCORE... man, these Intel chips look GOOD boy! apk


----------



## strick94u (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## khmoe (Mar 1, 2007)

Is my score from Norway good ??


----------



## Vinas (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyway, this is my new system. Upgraded from that pentium 805d which did so well for me before.  

Mainly due to the 8800GTX @ stock, full system specs in sig.


----------



## Demos_sav (Mar 5, 2007)

My setup scores about 61k. It is so low that I don't have to post a screenshot either 

Anyway, I am going to buy an 8800 GTS


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 6, 2007)

khmoe said:


> Is my score from Norway good ??



WELL, it beats mine... & that's GOOD ENOUGH for me @ least!



* Nice score & HELLO from the USA, to NORWAY!

APK

P.S.=> Plus, psychomage above is on my tail now, VERY close, too... apk


----------



## Dirtypants (Mar 6, 2007)

i kinda scored a little bit on the high side. i tonned down my mem speeds a little on the test though, usually a little higher.


----------



## s1rrah (Mar 6, 2007)

latest run on my humble E6400 and 7900GT (volt mods not withstanding):

...






...

(and, oblivion is still only about 35FPS in the woods)


----------



## peach1971 (Mar 11, 2007)

XpertVision X800 GTO [AGP] @520/400 MHz / 12PP
AMD64 3700+ SanDiego @2400 MHz
ECS nForce3 939
2x512 MB MDT DDR1 2-3-3-7 @219 MHz


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 12, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats with my x800gto2 @ 621/618.

It's interesting to see how my cpu score differs from S1rrah's, since we're running the same clocks and similar memory timings. Basically i965 vs i975. Although my motherboard was almost maxed out, whereas S1rrah would have a long way to go.


----------



## Dirtypants (Mar 14, 2007)

i am getting a xfx 8800gtx tonight, selling my 8800gts for it. i will benchmark it and post results when i get home from work and getting the card.


----------



## infrared (Apr 4, 2007)

160,289!

CPU @ 3400mhz
ram @ 425mhz 1:1 4-4-3-8

2x x850's @ 627/630


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2007)

Here are my results with my e6300 oc'd to 3.36, Powercolor x1950 pro 256 slightly oc'd:
















I've hit 122k before...but not sure what I had changed. I am using 7.3 Cat drivers, Vista Home Premium. I've got PEG set to Faster, and PCI-E @ 105Mhz (though I don't think it made a difference...). Gotta say though, I hit 113k before OC-ing the vid card, so a 7k jump for 21Mhz core increase and 70Mhz memory increase did make a noticable difference! If I can find a way to get more out of it, you'll see a new post for sure!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm..looking at some systems with similar chips/oc's I seem to have a lower score on the cpu front...wonder what the deal is...


----------



## overclocker (Apr 4, 2007)

argh only 70k with 2 x1600xts in crossfire but im running vista and i loss alot in proformens.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah...I'm sure if I had XP on and tweaked like I used to before going to Vista I'd be scoring higher...maybe that's why I have a defecit on the CPU score front...I'm getting ~13k, I see others hitting ~15k...oh well, it runs vista, games and proggies great so I can't complain! If anyone has an OC'd 6300 and is running vista, post your scores!


----------



## ace80 (Apr 24, 2007)

e6420 @ 3.2Ghz
x1800gto 16p @ 729/810


----------



## giorgos th. (May 1, 2007)

E6600 @ 3915mhz - water / 8800GTS @ 675/2106 - stock air.


----------



## sipha (May 1, 2007)

Just a try, 8800GTS 320mb @ 660/950 I'll try fine tuning soon


----------



## sipha (May 2, 2007)

Update:






661/951
cpu@4500mhz


----------



## giorgos th. (May 2, 2007)

E6600 @ 3933mhz - water / 8800GTS @ 675/2106 - stock air / GSkill @ 874mhz - 4-3-3-3 - 1:1


----------



## sipha (May 2, 2007)

Do I really have to go to 4.7Ghz ay Giorgos 

Good score !


----------



## giorgos th. (May 2, 2007)

go go go go.....
thank you very much..


----------



## sipha (May 2, 2007)

Your Rams running really tightly too Giorgos ! 

Not sure my Ballisitix will run that tight @ higher speeds, good stuff that G.Skill !


----------



## giorgos th. (May 2, 2007)

yeah,one of the best GMH out there...
next i want to try at 3-3-3-3 with 2.4+Vdimm to see if it will work....


----------



## sipha (May 2, 2007)

Ok, managed a run @ 4.54Ghz with my Ram tightened up to 4.4.4.12


----------



## giorgos th. (May 4, 2007)

already made the difference...
i guess now its my turn but with 25C ambient temp i can`t do much more..


----------



## JC316 (May 27, 2007)

Not as stunning as some of the super rigs here, but......

X2 3600@ 2.85GHZ

Geforce 8600GTS@ 770/2300


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

does my score put me at the top then?

good news is it does.....


----------



## frankenchrist (May 28, 2007)

Here is what I have...

You win lol!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 29, 2007)

Heres mine. Better still to come.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 9, 2007)

96,348
7600GT @ 648/1700

Not *too* bad for an old 7600GT
My RAM is definately holding me back.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 9, 2007)

Managed to get a bit beeter now with the P5K.
E6700 @ 4005mhz / GSkill HZ @ 1068mhz - 4-4-4-8 / 8800GTS @ 675/1782/1053


----------



## Xolair (Jun 9, 2007)

Let's see how much I'll get. 

_P.S. It'll be good to compare my old and new CPU soon..._


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jul 3, 2007)

i hate you all. i only get like 130k on my desktop. lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2007)

k i tihnk my score is a little off but you be judge 




cpu a64 3000+ @2ghz
gpu BFG 7800GS OC 495mhz/1.43ghz
scores dont match? or do i need to oc my cpu back up (too hot in houston for that now)


----------



## JC316 (Jul 5, 2007)

cdawall said:


> k i tihnk my score is a little off but you be judge
> 
> cpu a64 3000+ @2ghz
> gpu BFG 7800GS OC 495mhz/1.43ghz
> scores dont match? or do i need to oc my cpu back up (too hot in houston for that now)



CPU is holding you back big time.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, it's amazing what a C2D can do for an aquamark score.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 5, 2007)

My best so far.
E6850 @ 4202mhz - 8800GTX @ 650/1000 - both with water.


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 19, 2007)

ei guys, how about a unigine contest? 

http://unigine.com/


----------



## francis511 (Sep 23, 2007)

Does this seem slow ?

e6300 @ 3045
8800 gts @ 513/792


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2007)

Worst aquamark score ever. Geforce 4 mx 420 PCI.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2007)

you can get higher than that


http://hwbot.org/searchResults.do?d...nCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=
highest is 7K and he useda  2.9ghz P4


----------



## driver66 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll have a funny one in a minute


----------



## Doctor_Death (Oct 8, 2007)

*Guess i beat everyone*

Well i just ran AquaMark3 at default settings and scored 155,423 and that was running my QX 6800 stock settings of 2.93GHz if I was to OC the QX to 3.46GHz and do a mild OC on the ultras, I guess i might hit over 200,000 / 3DMark06 17,554 Cant figure out why my score atachment did not show??


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2007)

you should be able to hit well over 3.46ghz on your quad the Q6600 can do that


----------



## Doctor_Death (Oct 8, 2007)

*aquamark*

I had my x6800 up to 3.7GHz so the QX should be able to OC the same.I had the e6850 up to 4Ghz,and i belive it could still go higher.I only OC to run tests and try to break some scores.I still cannot figure out why the image upload wont work.Then when i tried to add my score at the AquaMark site that would not work either I am going to try this one more time.Its a screen shot i took of my score.I emailed it to a friend that hit 147,532 so i could tell him i beat him lol I can see him now,he hates being beat


----------



## Doctor_Death (Oct 9, 2007)

*AquaMark3 score New Top Score*

I got the image upload to work after running the test a second time and scored 156,235 with a GFX 30,132 and CPU 16,223


----------



## Rezal16 (Oct 9, 2007)

here's mine w/ Q6600 @3,8GHz on air and 8800gts 320MB


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's my score with e6600 @ 2.7 and x850xt AGP @ 545/630.  I used to get near 100k on XP


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 19, 2007)

ooops didnt upload properly


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 19, 2007)

OK, last attempt to upload lol.

PS score is 88,653 incase it fails again


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 18, 2007)

QX9650 @ 5507mhz on LN2 - single 2900XT 512mb @ 901/1017 on stock air.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2007)

you are god g.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you..it was a one run result..


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Thank you..it was a one run result..



its 5x my score so  

ha you should send me your old rig  i think mine needs a _little_ refresher


----------



## trickson (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is mine for the E6750 @ 3.8Ghz and the BFG 8800GT/OC 740/965


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 23, 2007)

At last the chance of CF....
QX9650 @ 5507mhz - dual 2900XT 512mb @ 850/990 - LN2/stock air


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 11, 2008)

finally modded my GTS and put in on a small SS (-20C)..
E8500 @ 4987mhz - 8800GTS 512mb @ 1005/1175


----------

